# Good value ski clothing



## millertime (2 Jan 2007)

Hi

I'm looking for a jacket and trousers for skiing, aside from Aldi/Lidl, is there anywhere else doing this stuff where it won't cost the earth? €80-100 is my budget for a jacket and trousers


----------



## Madilla (2 Jan 2007)

TK Maxx have a good selection


----------



## mo3art (2 Jan 2007)

Arnotts normally have good value in the sales.


----------



## car (2 Jan 2007)

yes, tk maxx for all your ski wear.


----------



## exile (2 Jan 2007)

Depending on where you're going, you could consider buying gear when you get there for better value.


----------



## MsGinger (2 Jan 2007)

A lot of the resorts bump up the prices of ski wear.  There are a couple of shops on Capel Street that did good deals for a gang of us last year in that price range for jacket & salopettes.  That was around early-mid feb when they were trying to get rid of the gear so you will definitely get better deals the later you can leave it.


----------



## aman (2 Jan 2007)

Tk Maxx had some great ski-wear in just before Christmas.


----------



## pinkyBear (2 Jan 2007)

Arrnots with the 30% off - and I saw jackets as reasonable as €60 - not bad eh!


----------



## exile (2 Jan 2007)

MsGinger said:


> A lot of the resorts bump up the prices of ski wear.



True, but depends on where you're going.  If you're going to a low-cost tax haven there can be very good deals to be had.


----------



## gnubbit (2 Jan 2007)

I saw Dunnes in Stephen's Green had a range of ski gear but can't remember how much but think it was within your budget.  Not sure of the quality though.


----------



## carina (2 Jan 2007)

Yes am going myself in a few weeks & one of my friends got a nice jacket in Dunnes (Step Green only) for €70, its very nice. 
She also got gloves, socks etc; around the Capel Street area as mentioned. 
TK Maxx is my idea of hell, can't stand all that searching for sizes!!


----------



## Luternau (2 Jan 2007)

Aldi had some great ski gear last Thursday. €60 a set! As good as any branded clothing. 
Secret to warmth in the hills is layers-not bulk. If you have a bit of money to spend its best to get a shell jacket with a liner for insulation-normally a fleece. Same for the bottoms-wear long johns underneath. This way is also warmer and more flexible. Can be worn all year round in our beautiful climate. Cant speak for TK Maxx, Penneys had some jackets that you could ski or board in. Arnotts sell Columbia which is what I have. Patagonia have their sale this time of year and while not cheap, their stuff is great quality and value! My recomendation is to get shell pants and a cheap jacket. ..PM me if you want to know more best buys or tips on skiing.
Snows are falling today in Switzerland and some parts of Fr and AT!


----------



## r2d2 (3 Jan 2007)

TK Maxx.......Been there, done that, just back......If looking around for sizes bugs you as it does another poster then head to The Great Outdoors or buy in the resort for €300 plus......Me, I liked the €64 for a jacket retailing in the U.K. at £110......Would agree with the layering idea but a lot depends on the wind chill factor...


----------



## bobk (22 Feb 2007)

Patagonia on exchequer st - superb value for top quality gear


----------



## shesells (23 Feb 2007)

H&M have their own range as do Tesco and Topshop - Topshop definitely still had it in stock 2 weeks ago


----------

